
Larry Ellison wins Americas Cup sailing trophy - dreemteem
http://www.computerworlduk.com/management/it-business/sme/news/index.cfm?newsid=18890
======
va_coder
I hope the Basho, 10Gen and other alternative database companies make a dent
into Oracle's marketshare.

They'll need seamless integration with other technologies that provide
complete solutions, because that's what Oracle now sells, and that sales
strategy is working.

------
RiderOfGiraffes
This item is much better. Photos, more descriptions, more text, just,
generally better.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1125346>

------
jrockway
Now I know what you're paying for when you buy Oracle's database products.

~~~
ledger123
I had a lot of investment of time in learning Oracle database and tools. I
made an XL freeware addon which accessed Oracle database using OO4O, built an
application using Oracle designer CASE tool, learned PLSQL in detail (and
built SQL Plus Plus).

But the feeling of being controlled by a big corp was so strong that finally I
left Oracle world and embraced open source; Perl, PostgreSQL.

I can now build better solutions in less time and still find time to browse HN
many times a day.

My customers were few small to medium sized businesses so I could dictate
technology.

------
BearOfNH
Whatever you think of Oracle the company or Oracle the product, you have to
admire what Larry has accomplished. Especially considering his humble origins,
if Wikipedia is to be believed.

